# Honest try



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Jebartelt said:


> 406.3B and 410.90 are being ignored, but the installers intent was to bond the flexible cord with the jumper. Which I am sure is undersized violating table 250.122.
> 
> No doubt a home owner!


I don't understand stuff like this. Why not just take the few minutes it takes to install a receptacle? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FlyingSparks said:


> I don't understand stuff like this. Why not just take the few minutes it takes to install a receptacle? :laughing:



There are _three_ receptacles in the photo......... :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

What's the problem? It's not like it's a blue Carlon box or anything...


----------



## Jebartelt (Aug 16, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> What's the problem? It's not like it's a blue Carlon box or anything...


I did not even notice that. The box is a fiberglass box. ><


----------

